# apuestas franjas horarias



## antonjuana

Hola!
alguien podría ayudarme con el término: 
_"apuestas franjas horarias"_ 
(aunque más no sea, su significado en español!)
Es un término de juegos de azar, no puedo ponerlo en contexto porque aparece así, como un ítem aislado.
La traducción que encuentro es "gambling slots" pero no sé si será realmente el equivalente correcto.
Gracias!!


----------



## frida-nc

Hola:
¿Has mirado este hilo anterior? (Franja horaria = time zone)
No sé si te ayuda a determinar su significado en combinación con "apuesta."  (Time zone betting?)

Suerte.


----------



## 0scar

Normalmente _franja horaria_ significa _time slot_.


----------



## antonjuana

gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## k-in-sc

0scar said:


> Normalmente _franja horaria_ significa _time slot_.


In what sense? I thought like Frida that it meant "time zone."


----------



## 0scar

En el sentido que lo usan en la TV, por ejemplo: "la publicidad en la franja horaria/time slot de  20:00 a 22:00 es más cara"

http://www.businessdictionary.com/definition/time-slot.html
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/time+slot


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, OK. But it means "time zone" too, though, right?


----------



## 0scar

_Time zone_ es _huso horario_, aunque _zona horaría_ también se  usa.


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, hmm, true, it is "huso horario," isn't it? But then what about that thread Frida linked to? Is it wrong?


----------



## 0scar

Yo creo que no es habitual llamar franja horaría al huso horario y se presta a confusión. La persona que contesta en el link de arriba es mexicano pero vive en Brasil donde hablan portugués.


----------

